# 500 LITRES OIL lasts???



## jpeast (20 Dec 2010)

Just wondering if someone could give me estimate how long this should last.
 we have stanley super oil. 
boiler set @ 60c.
heat on approx 4hrs daily.


----------



## gareth1214 (20 Dec 2010)

I have a stanley cooker heating water to 60', 15 rads and oven for cooking. This time of year I get about 10 weeks out of 900 litres. Heating is on about 7 hours per day. 

My cooker has a 60,000btu burner.


----------



## jpeast (20 Dec 2010)

that bout same as me just wondered was there something wrong as 500l only lasted 8 weeks.


----------



## DGOBS (20 Dec 2010)

This would depend on many factors
from house temperature, how controlled the house is (zones,stats etc) size of your water cylinder (or is it a combi) then house insulation, number of rads, size of rads, outside average temperature....and the list goes on and on....


----------



## esox (21 Dec 2010)

on a Stanley oil cooker the input oil consumption per hour .60 us gallons / hr

which equates to 2.27 litres/hr

if your boiler runs for on average 20 mins / hr x 4hr/day = 80 mins

sooo..  0.0378 ltr/min x 80mins = 3.024ltrs /day

you should get round 165 days @ this set rate

me thinks

so sad I enjoyed figuring that out


----------

